# Ezy dog quick fit harness



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I have just received an Ezy dog quick fit harness for Libby, harnesses don't seem to fit her very well and she gets very hot wearing her fleece harness, When I looked at the sizing chart she was at the top end of the small size so I went up to the medium, when it arrived this morning I adjusted it to fit at the larges neck size it sits very close to her front legs and I think it will rub on the back of her legs. I am just wondering if it has the wrong size on the harness as there should be loads of adjustment left. Has any one got one of these harnesses.


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Just ordered an EZE Dog chest plate harness today. I used their size chart which says their 'medium' is right for cocker spaniel type dogs. It will be far too large for Oscar right now but hoping he will grow into it.
I saw an EZE Dog harness for the first time this morning on a springerpoo and was very impressed with the quality so ordered one online. Cost approx £20 with postage, no idea if stocked in pet shops.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

already tried the chest plate harness the chest plate is too long for libby it comes too high up under her neck and catches on her collar as she walks. Hopeyou have better luck with yours.


----------

